# Season total...... Lets hear them



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2014)

What did yall end up with for the season??????


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 26, 2014)

5 Geese, 8 Ringnecks, 6 Teal, 8 Woodducks, 1 Coot (wanted to try it) 1 band


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 26, 2014)

*Just curious*

How did you prepare it and what ya think? I've thought trying myself just sketchy lol

We ended up 1 hoodie 20 some odd woodies 1 mallard and one buff





steelshotslayer said:


> 5 Geese, 8 Ringnecks, 6 Teal, 8 Woodducks, 1 Coot (wanted to try it) 1 band


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 26, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> How did you prepare it and what ya think? I've thought trying myself just sketchy lol
> 
> We ended up 1 hoodie 20 some odd woodies 1 mallard and one buff



Its in the freezer still  I will keep everyone posted when I thaw it out.  I am still a little sketchy on it myself lol   I will say there isn't much meat to em.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 26, 2014)

9 geese and around 15 mallards...and a few crows thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Ryanbig (Jan 26, 2014)

South Carolina- 2 wood ducks, 1 merganser, 1 blue bill


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 26, 2014)

*Mallards, mallards and more mallards*

I don't know my exact totals but do know I killed close to three mallards for every woodie I got this year.

I probably shot 25-30 mallards and 10-12 woodies and 5 geese. 

The best hunts I went on were when my two new hunters either shot at and missed their first birds or even better when they connected on their first bird.


----------



## drewclayon (Jan 26, 2014)

4 redheads, 26 ringnecks, 11 gadwall, 1 bluebill, 21 woodies, 4 geese 2 hooded mergansers, 30 ruddys and 1 shovler


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 26, 2014)

drewclayon said:


> 4 redheads, 26 ringnecks, 11 gadwall, 1 bluebill, 21 woodies, 4 geese 2 hooded mergansers, 30 ruddys and 1 shovler



Your personal totals or group totals?


----------



## AL trout bum (Jan 26, 2014)

one wood duck, one green-wing teal, one redhead, one scaup, two gadwalls, one hooded merganser, and 3 coots


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Jan 26, 2014)

4 wood ducks, 1 redhead, and a coot


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 26, 2014)

4 redheads, 2 geese, 1 shoveler, 4 mallards, 23 ringers, 10 ruddys, 17 woodys, 3 gadwall


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 26, 2014)

This was our group total, think I shot 40 or so and we got one band.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 26, 2014)

47 woodys. 5 ringnecks. 2 mallards. 4 hoodys. 1 band.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 26, 2014)

How did you do Robby?


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 26, 2014)

I meant to count this year but completely forgot to... A lot more than any other season though


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yall check out my duck log app. 

16 BWT
17 CANVASBACKS
8 GADWALL
3 BLUEBILL
3 GWT
9 HOODED MERG
1 SHOVELER
13 REDHEADS
28 RINGNECKS
2 RUDDYS
44 WOODIES


----------



## Barroll (Jan 27, 2014)

Only thing I kept track of was canvasbacks. We killed 27 out of my boat.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> How did you do Robby?



1 or 2:


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

Barroll said:


> Only thing I kept track of was canvasbacks. We killed 27 out of my boat.



That is pretty dang good. I didn't kill one can this season. We only targeted them once but a bull can is a majestic bird.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> 1 or 2:



Pm me how many I'd love to know. I bet it's one or two!


----------



## andyparm (Jan 27, 2014)

Duck Numbers 2013-2014

Gadwall:   29
Mottled Duck: 1
Teal:   4
Bluebills:    22
Scoters:     61
Hooded Mergs:  14
Buffleheads:   6
Shovelers:     3
Woodduck:  10
Mallard:    6
Ringneck:   9
Common Mergs: 1
Redhead: 1
Canvasback: 4
Canada Goose: 2

171 ducks and 2 geese total. 14 species of ducks. Group numbers. Never hunted with more than 3 of us and a lot of the time I was by myself. Never got a chance to get in a good woody swamp this year. First time in probably 10 years that my numbers aren't padded with a big wood duck hunt or two. The guys I normally hunt the woody holes with slaughtered them this year. We got on those scoters HARD the first part of the season and they disappeared. Overall a very successful and memorable year. Had some of the most memorable hunts of my life this season and found my way around some new places.  I'll be missing the ducks until next season, but I'm glad I can get some of this stuff done that I've been putting off!!

rnelson5, how are you going to start a post and not share your numbers?!! Let's hear em!


----------



## duckmanjth (Jan 27, 2014)

6 ringneck, 3 green wing, 1 blue wing, 5 woodies, 1 hooded merganser, 1 ruddy, 1 buffle head, 1 golden eye, 30 geese and 5 bands


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 27, 2014)

every year I say I am going to keep count.....well most years I forget to write em down or just lose track....well this year was an easy year to do it..... I killed 1 (one) that's right I said ONE wood duck. this will be one season I will never forget


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 27, 2014)

10 mallards
8 pins
3 Shovlers
11 redheads
14 gadwall
6 specks
3 Gwt
2 Canada's 
37 woodys (3 bands)

Group total : 94 birds


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have no idea on group totals . I keep a log on my phone of personal kills. About my slowest year yet. 2 or 3 of my normally best spots didn't produce. Most birds we killed in one hunt was 16...wanted to hunt divers more this year but the motor on my boat messed up on December 18th and I still haven't got it back going yet . 

10 geese ....1 band
1 BWT
3 Gadwall
12 Wood ducks
1 mallard
1 redhead
1 hoodie
6 wigeon
1 GWT
2 Shoveler


----------



## fowl player (Jan 27, 2014)

12 wood ducks
2 red heads
2 mallards
6 gwt
1 bwt
4 ringnecks
13 shovelers
2 gadwall


----------



## drdarby45 (Jan 27, 2014)

384


----------



## warmouth (Jan 27, 2014)

Do seagulls and grebe count? Hahaha!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 27, 2014)

45 or so canvasbacks out of my buddies boat.  I don't think we ever went and didn't limit on cans


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 27, 2014)

7 buffleheads 4 mallards 2 ringnecks 2 bluebills 1 redhead ( hen) 15 woodys


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Group talley*

28 wood ducks
54 mallards
3 blue bills
5 red heads
9 cans
1 widgeon
3 gaddies
9 teal (BW/GW)
3 buffies
5 blacks
2 ringnecks
2 rudies
1 golden eye
15 Canada geese
6 mergs
8 coots


----------



## CPage (Jan 27, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> 1 or 2:



If your not willing to answer your own question then why ask it?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

CPage said:


> If your not willing to answer your own question then why ask it?



Trust me it's not that he didn't kill many!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2014)

Best I can figure for our group (bulk from 3rd week in Dec thru yesterday)
Woodies -	5
Mallards -	55
Gadwall -	26
Widgeon -	3
Spoonie -	6
GWT -	7
BWT -	5
Canada Geese -	17
Ringneck -	12
Redhead -	17
Canvasback -	16
Hooded merg -	2


----------



## CPage (Jan 27, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Trust me it's not that he didn't kill many!



It really doesn't matter to me weather he killed 0 or 1000, I just don't think its very fair that these guys answered his question and then asks him how he does and he brushes off the question.  I'm not looking for an argument, but I'm not gonna ask someone to answer a question if I wouldn't answer it myself.  Just saying.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on rnelson!! The suspense is killing us...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

CPage said:


> If your not willing to answer your own question then why ask it?



Just wanting to see if some species that are not normally killed in big numbers were being killed this year. Seems like to me it was an odd year for some species of ducks. Every one has the right not to answer the question. No big deal either way. I quit posting pics and what not unless they are WAY out of town because of the crazy surge in duck hunters. I am not saying that it is bad but it never hurts to be to careful. Plus there was a request in another thread that asked for someone to start this thread when season ended.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 27, 2014)

*Mallards were up in the areas I hunt*



rnelson5 said:


> Just wanting to see if some species that are not normally killed in big numbers were being killed this year. Seems like to me it was an odd year for some species of ducks.  Plus there was a request in another thread that asked for someone to start this thread when season ended.



I hunt in NE Georgia mainly and I've seen this a few times in the past on two of my long time holes. Mallards were way up and coming in earlier than years past. A duck has to be early to beat the woodies into a hole.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

Now folks we will start taking bets on how many duck rnelson killed.....I say he killed 312 birds in GA this year.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Now folks we will start taking bets on how many duck rnelson killed.....I say he killed 312 birds in GA this year.



That is close to a limit a day... he may be good but he aint that good 

plus he was out of state a good bit


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am no better than anybody else duck hunting. I have said it a thousand times. The key to being a good duck hunter is hunting where the birds are at. Duck hunting is like real estate......... LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. Being where the birds want to be trumps the best duck calling or the best decoys money can buy 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

Depends on how you define better i guess... you dedicate a lot of time on the road and in the boat to get it done... that makes you better in my opinion. plus the red beard with the black face paint is like 20 bonus points


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> Depends on how you define better i guess... you dedicate a lot of time on the road and in the boat to get it done... that makes you better in my opinion. plus the red beard with the black face paint is like 20 bonus points



 That gave me a good laugh right there. Hey face paint is for newbies. It has been proven in another thread........... As for the beard, man i miss that thing. It sure made me look like a mean duck killing machine!!!!!! Now i have a real job that requires me to be clean shaving....... Next thing you know i will be driving a prius and looking for a duck boat that is eco-friendly


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 27, 2014)

"LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. Being where the birds want to be trumps the best duck calling or the best decoys money can buy 10 out of 10 times." 

Thats the best advice ever given right there. If you're within your comfortable shooting distance to the landing zone you have it licked. Now if the ducks would just use the same area from week to week and season to season I could cut down on 75% of my scouting.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 27, 2014)

10 or 12 cans
4 ruddys
4 spoonies
5 ringnecks
1 galdwall
3 redheads
few wooducks


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well i see a good many of yall got reds. That is ome duck that i seen a lot more of this year than years past in GA.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 27, 2014)

Blue wing teal      28
Green wing teal    105
Redhead.              6
gadwall.                99
Mottled.                 3
Black.                    1
Shoveler.               4
Pintail.                   20
Widegon.               1
Scaup.                    54
Bufflehead.            36
Mallard.                  1
Wood duck.             1
Ringneck.                3
These birds were in my boat totals.
362 total...........down about 20% from last years numbers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Well i see a good many of yall got reds. That is ome duck that i seen a lot more of this year than years past in GA.



I usually start seeing reds here late in the season or just after season's end.  So far, I haven't seen a single one.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Never took any RH, Cans or BBs here, but then again the weather has been pretty warm during the season too for a good many years.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 27, 2014)

in ga I didn't do to well do to lack of places to hunt and lack of invites from friends that do. however got invited to Louisiana and did very well.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2014)

My totals are mine and only in Ga.
7 grays
8 woodies
3 mallard
1 bluewing
3 redheads
3 ruddies
11 ringers
1 buffy
5 hoodies

My son killed 6 ringers, 1 redhead, 4 gadwall, 5 woodies, 2 ringers, and 1 buffy.  he's 11 yrs old and this is the lowest he's had in yrs.


----------



## lesscott02 (Jan 28, 2014)

I ended up the season with 6 wood ducks and 3 GWT, a whole lot of lost sleep and money! haha


----------



## MarineBow (Jan 28, 2014)

11 Shoveler
4 Gadwall
4 Wood
4 GWT
2 Ruddie
1 Mallard (hen)
1 Coot
Not bad for a new hunter that doesn't sky blast or hail call at every bird or set up with in X# of yards of other hunters. 
( some of my birds came from Mississippi with some very good hunters the rest from Georgia by myself)


----------



## creeksidelc (Jan 31, 2014)

GWT 73
Redheads 38
Gadwal  28
Ringnecks 21
Pintail  17
Mallard 10
Canvasback 8
Canada Geese 4
Widgeon 3
Blue Bill 2
Goldeneye 1
Wood duck 1
Spoonie 1

About 20 hunts.  4 of the hunts were with between 2-4 people.


----------



## Wlrountree (Feb 1, 2014)

10 buffleheads 
1 scoter
1 bluebill
5 common merganser 
4 hoodie drakes


----------



## mcarge (Feb 1, 2014)

Killed a few


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 2, 2014)

2 redheads
3 canvasbacks
4 ringnecks
2 ruddies
1 bluebill
2 wood ducks
Before this yr I had only killed wood ducks. So it was an amazing season for me.


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 3, 2014)

mcarge said:


> Killed a few



I like your style


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2014)

All I got was 5........................


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Feb 4, 2014)

Got at least one of the following 
Mallard
Black
Wood
GWT
Buff
RedHead
Canvas
GadW
Wigeon
Spoon
Hooded
Ringer
Bluebill
Honker


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 4, 2014)

1 Redhead, 1 Mottled Duck, 1 Pintail, 13 BWT, 1 GWT, 3 Ringnecks, 4 Wood Ducks, Probably 25 Rudy Ducks, 6 Scaup, 1 Shoveler.. All I can remember right now.. This was not including the kills by my hunting partner(s).


----------



## vrooom (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> All I got was 5........................



Few more and you'll have enough for a cocktail


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 4, 2014)

vrooom said:


> Few more and you'll have enough for a cocktail



I knew somebody would finally get it..........

I usally tell the GW I only got five and wait to see if they get it but they never see the funny in it when i explain what i mean then they say let me see em.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 4, 2014)

One hen mallard. She was a cripple that floated right to gun range!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> One hen mallard. She was a cripple that floated right to gun range!



Y'all had to have killed more then that.....y'all killed 20 out of that one flock in the video.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Ringers-17
Ruddies-14
Wood ducks-5
Bluebills-8
Redheads-12
Mallards-2
Geese-3

All Georgia ducks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2014)

I runnovered a muscovy and some kinda big fat white duck backing my fishing boat down the ramp.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I runnovered a muscovy and some kinda big fat white duck backing my fishing boat down the ramp.



  That's one way to kill em


----------



## patcavscout (Feb 7, 2014)

Only one duck...A Mallard Hen...that I had to strip and go swim for.

But well over a dozen Coot. Which are delicious and if anyone says different either hasn't tried them or can't cook.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Feb 8, 2014)

8 woodies
7 ringnecks 
6 greenheads
2 gadwall
1 canvasback
1 goldeneye


----------



## Gets em (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a good year got on them pretty good. 

Mallards
Wood ducks
Gwt
Bwt
Wigeon 
Pintail
Blacks
Mottled
Gadwall 
Pintail
Redhead
Canvasback
Blue bill
Ring neck
Buffleheads
Shoveler
Grater and lesser Canada geese


----------



## spencer12 (Feb 17, 2014)

A few wood ducks.


----------

